# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Need Speed

## Dakota55

I'm a football player. I want to gain size and strength, of course.. But mostly speed. What should I be taking as to not hinder my cardio?

----------


## MuscleInk

Start with your stats:
Age
Height
Weight
body fat
Current training program
Caloric intake beyond your TDEE
past cycle history (if any)

----------


## TeamCan

Bump 
I am a 20 year old natural athlete. I have been working out for a year and half constantly, I have made my gainzzz, and work hard. I would like to know; I want to get to 195 pounds at 8-10% bdf, and I am 181 5'07" at 12-13% bdf
I want to be able to compete in football (american) therefore I need to increase my bench 225 x 10 reps or more, and overall strength, and speed. I train 4-5 times a week, also I train for speed, and agility separately. my question is how many cycle do I need, and will I keep my strength and gain, once stopped juicing with good pct, and diet. 

Stats: 
DL:455lb rm
Bench:225 rm
squat:365 rm

All that with 8 months of powerlifting. 
My goal is to become strong, fast, and agile. 

Cheers m8,
TeamCanada

----------


## gearbox

> Bump 
> I am a 20 year old natural athlete. I have been working out for a year and half constantly, I have made my gainzzz, and work hard. I would like to know; I want to get to 195 pounds at 8-10% bdf, and I am 181 5'07" at 12-13% bdf
> I want to be able to compete in football (american) therefore I need to increase my bench 225 x 10 reps or more, and overall strength, and speed. I train 4-5 times a week, also I train for speed, and agility separately. my question is how many cycle do I need, and will I keep my strength and gain, once stopped juicing with good pct, and diet. 
> 
> Stats: 
> DL:455lb rm
> Bench:225 rm
> squat:365 rm
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch the stuff. it will do more harm, hassle then good. Keep training and eating right. AAS will not get you to 10% bf a good diet and more speed training will. (cardio)
why did I say more harm then good?
1. You can pin your first time and not be able to walk ot train for over a week. I have seen over two weeks. Then pin the opposite glute and same results. Or shoulders, quads etc. you do not know how bad a virgin muscle can be. Some do not get it very bad for first timers but some get it even worse then I said above. 
2. bouncing back from pct you can lose all your gains! money pain time wasted! Yes you can keep some to. this also is person dependent. but you will lose a lot. 
3. your young so your natty test is already good.
4. the world doesn't know squat about AAS they think you shoot yourself and your huge! or pop a pill and you wake up like arnold.

----------

